# rescued wood pigeon baby



## wolfstorm (Jul 19, 2011)

On the way home from collecting my children from school today my kids spotted a young baby bird on the grass exposed, and at the time not moving until it was touched. Not quite sure what to do with it we looked around to see a very badly made nest with gaping holes in it and a mother wood pigeon who hadn't even noticed her chick had fallen out. The poor thing was getting cold and there was no way to get it back in the nest without it falling out again. We weren't exactly in a position with materials to try and rebuild the nest so the kids decided they wanted to bring it home to try and save it. And i didn't like the idea of a cat getting it 

I'm here i guess looking for advice. I rang the vets initially and the feeding advice they gave me seems to be wrong for the bird. I figured it must be about 4-5 days old as its nearing 3 inches in length.. I have some EMP which I have been feeding it with every two hours for now with the baggy method as it is all i have. Believe it or not I have the EMP for my rats. My local wildlife rescue centre is bursting at the seams at the moment and I would feel bad for asking them to take this chick in if i can manage to feed it myself, and i have been getting it to feed, its even been making its little squeak/cheep noises. I've done my best to keep it warm by filling a bottle with hot water and putting that in the box next to the towels and stuff i have the chick on.. i wrapped one towel up and made it into a 'nest'. I'm worried about whether it will make it through the night. I plan on feeding it regularly but i'm running out of EMP and there are no pet stores near me that sell rearing food. I can order some but it will take up to a week to get here.

Is there any other sort of food I can use instead until i can get the nutribird ( the one i'm ordering if its good?) I saw mention of canary food? I was planning on going out tomorrow and getting anything i might need for feeding etc, if you think I may be able to help this little thing. I've read as much as I can but i'm still rather unsure on things. I helped rear a baby blackbird when i was a youngster, he was fed primarily on baby food though.. not suitable for a seed eater like a pigeon i guess. It was nice seeing him able to be released though I read sometimes thats not possible with pigeons as they can imprint.. any advice on this also? i'm uploading a pic so hopefully i can get a better idea of age and you can see how it looks. I've been feeding it every two hours and its been getting a nice full crop, i've been careful not to overfeed aswell.. erring on the side of caution. Its definately more active now than it was earlier at least.. thats a good sign i hope? edited to add, if anyone knows of anyone nearby me who has pigeons who might rear the baby? that would be welcomed too however i dont drive so am restricted on getting it anywhere


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

hi wolfstorm, its a cute little one.
You could use either porrige oats or a crushed up weetabix or shredded wheat made with warm water as a stop gap time being
Dont use warm water direct from tap, boil it, mix then let it cool, if its too hot, you can add some cold water as it thickens and it should be like a runny milkshake constituency and approx body temperature.


----------



## wolfstorm (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Quazar. I've been boiling the water and leaving it to cool before making the mix up. Do the porridge oats etc have to be a particular sort? ie like ready brek so its not hugely lumpy? and will the nutrients be enough until the nutribird arrives, or even better if i can find someone to take the little'un in? I dont want it to be stunted or anything because of me.. also i take it i need to be feeding during the night too? some sites have said every two hours through the night too, and others have said three times a day.. which is a bit confusing


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Ready Brek is fine. The squab may need to be kept warm so a towel in the box might help. Im not too knowledgeable when it comes to woodpigeons but this is the information I have been given on feeding by Wildcare.

Nestlings that weigh up 100 gram every two and half hours, fiveplus feeds until crop is full.

Then
100 gram in weight 4 feeds 10mls each time

170 gram in weight 3 feeds 15-20mls each time

250 grams in weight 2 feeds 20-25 mls

270 grams in weight 1 feed of 25 mls

This is the info I was given. I would be interested to know if others think this is correct.

I will try and find out if there is a wildlife place near you. Good luck. Jayne


----------



## wolfstorm (Jul 19, 2011)

There is a wildlife place near me but they are always full and under funded. I was planning on giving them a ring tomorrow to see if they even have space to take a bird and hopefuly figure out a way to get the little tyke there. Give me a puppy.. no problem.. but a bird.. i'm used to budgies and bourkes lol


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I have found this pigeon friendly rescue place near you.


WILDLIVES RESCUE AND REHABILITATION CENTRE,
FRATING ROAD
THORRINGTON
COLCHESTER 
ESSEX CO7 8HT

PHONE 01206 251174

also there is Mistley Place Park animal rescue centre, New Mistley, Manningtree, Essex 01206 396048

Please tell them you cant drive.Maybe you could arrange to meet someone half way?

Keep us informed. Many thanks for helping this vulnerable pigeon. Jayne


----------



## wolfstorm (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks.. i will give both places a call tomorrow. I will keep you informed


----------



## wolfstorm (Jul 19, 2011)

Thought I'd let you know the little baby is now safely at a wildlife rescue centre where they have successfully reared pigeons doves etc and released them back into the wild. The little thing made it through the night with regular feeding, had a feed before we took it to the rescue place and by the time we got it there it was nuzzling ready to be fed again. It was all in good health and it would seem it was actually a collared dove, couldn't quite see the mum properly so assumed it was a wood pigeon from the colouring. At least we know it will be one wild bird back into the wild with no chance of imprinting, thanks to Wildlives rescue. I made sure I donated some money to the rescue as they rely completely on public funding and they do such a good job as they are the only wildlife rehab place near us


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Thank you very much for this update. It certainly is good news as this baby pigeon will have a chance of life and perhaps be released back in to the wild sometime in the future.
Your donation will be most appreciated as most sancturies need every penny they can get.
Thank you for going out of your way to help this pigeon who hopefully will have a future.
Best wishes Jayne


----------

